# How do i get all the public spots loaded into my gps.



## mfbt (Apr 5, 2012)

I have tons of private and public wreck sites but i dont know where to go to get a format to load them on my gps, the garmin i got on my new boat is not displaying a normal latitude and longitude. its not letting me plug in my numbers correctly. can i take it somewhere and have them plugged in? does anyone know someone that does this? i know it will have a fee and thats ok, its just annoying to pull out my navionics app on my phone that has 100s of spots and hope i have a signal 10 miles out that will allow me to see the spot and try and find it through my phone...any suggestions?


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Is it just a setting that is giving you odd long and lat numbers? You might be able to change it.

We have an older GPS and I put all our numbers in manually one at a time.


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Just buy this: http://www.floridasportsman.com/2013/01/21/the-florida-sportsman-fish-chip/


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

TailRazor said:


> Just buy this: http://www.floridasportsman.com/2013/01/21/the-florida-sportsman-fish-c
> 
> ^This!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

All the public numbers are available on this forum FREE


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

do some reserch on this forum there is a local guy u can pay 20 or 30 to and he will add a all the local public spots and they can be found for free but the ones u want are lesser fished and hardest to find


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

my bad thought u were asking for public spots


----------



## mfbt (Apr 5, 2012)

yeah i wasnt asking for numbers dudes! i got my own on my navionics app on my phone and i have listings of private numbers i have obtained through friends and exploration on my old bayboat. can anyone tell me where to go and what i need to bring to get my numbers in my new boat, the settings for the lat and longitude are not loading correctly, isnt there someone around here that does it for a nominal fee, i read it in a post a long time ago but cant find it?


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

mfbt said:


> yeah i wasnt asking for numbers dudes! i got my own on my navionics app on my phone and i have listings of private numbers i have obtained through friends and exploration on my old bayboat. can anyone tell me where to go and what i need to bring to get my numbers in my new boat, the settings for the lat and longitude are not loading correctly, isnt there someone around here that does it for a nominal fee, i read it in a post a long time ago but cant find it?


Georges Electronics used to load numbers for a fee, not sure what you would call nominal.

Seems like you have loaded them, but they are not displaying correctly?

Might be a case of matching the GPS format of the machine (hours/minutes/seconds, decimal degrees, etc)


----------



## mfbt (Apr 5, 2012)

They arent loaded on the garmin they r on my samsung phone. The problem is the position isnt lat and long on the garmin 440


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

http://www.geomidpoint.com/latlon.html


----------



## mfbt (Apr 5, 2012)

look at the position


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Garmin numbers are in gps format if they are not go in and change the format. Your 440 will show them in gps format. At least my 441 does.Transfer from cell phone to desktop computer and use gps basil to convert them. Do you have homeport software or mapsourse for the garmin? You will need the software to load them onto your garmin. PM me if you dont have the software.


----------



## Freedom Won (Apr 23, 2011)

sealark said:


> Garmin numbers are in gps format if they are not go in and change the format. Your 440 will show them in gps format. At least my 441 does.Transfer from cell phone to desktop computer and use gps basil to convert them. Do you have homeport software or mapsourse for the garmin? You will need the software to load them onto your garmin. PM me if you dont have the software.


 
If you have a Garmin,,, you CAN NOT go wrong getting the HomePort down loaded on your computer. It will save you a butt load of time!!! I have a Garmin 4280 and my HomePort is awesome for it and any Garmin... Get, use it and you'll love it I bet!!!! But if you need help, I live in Navarre and I'd be happy to help like there were people for me when I needed help on so many other fishing subjects,,, just passing the torch..Shoot me a PM if you need a hand.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

If you can't figure it out, you can go to bluewater ship store in foley, scott will load them all up on your machine for $50.
Call and set up a time because he comes and goes. 
I have seen sealark discuss how easy it is to do for free online, but I had already went the 50 buck route. 
Sealark may be able to guide you the free route online.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Thats why i wont run garmin. But heres what you need: First download gps babel to your computer, next download garmin waypoint program, then take a blank sd card and format it on your machine. Note: garmin waypoint app will not recognize your sd card unless you format it on your machine. make a file folder on your computer and dump your waypoints into it. open babel and convert your waypoints to garmin and put into garmin app, babel will do it for you then download to sd card and stick it into your machine.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

He finally got the numbers loaded. The problem was his home port and gps software needed to be updated first then the numbers went on without a hitch.


----------



## foxtrotuniform (Nov 11, 2013)

sealark said:


> All the public numbers are available on this forum FREE


Here's the *latest link *to those numbers files by the way. 

We had to spike the thread earlier this week because some numbers from a commercial map ended up in the mix. Everything has been sanitized, and reformatted. 

Now, all of the reef waypoints have descriptions of the reef attached in comments. (Type of material, how many drops, etc) This should carry over on install to lots of GPS units, so it might be worth an update if you're looking for more descriptive info. 

I just got a boatload of new artificial reef coordinates from FWC today. (Including two fighter jets dropped near Panama City Beach last week.) I'll be getting those added to the list sometime this weekend. I'll make a post in here with the numbers too...


----------



## mfbt (Apr 5, 2012)

SEALARK helped me get them on their and helped me get the homeport. I really appreciate the help! you are the man sir!


----------



## mfbt (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks for posting that, there sure is a lot of pyramids in alabama omg!


----------

